# Just a video of the boy



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Bacchus in the backyard
He scent pointed at something, i'd guess a chipmunk or robin
The video kindof uploaded crappy.
Not too bad i suppose


http://vid1029.photobucket.com/albums/y351/trev1001/July%202014/Withme_zps9eed063e.mp4


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice! Time to start doing some yard work with the little guy to get him steady.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes I agree he needs work.
He is starting to understand things more and more each week.
There is a ton of drive in him thats for sure.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Good looking young dog.
Do you mind if I offer a little advise.
At 23 seconds in your telling him This way, This way, Here, Come, This way. He responses on the last one, and you have perfect timing with Good Boy.
But try and stick with one command for what you are wanting.
Using 3 different ones, or using the same one repeatedly makes them slower to respond to you.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> Good looking young dog.
> Do you mind if I offer a little advise.
> At 23 seconds in your telling him This way, This way, Here, Come, This way. He responses on the last one, and you have perfect timing with Good Boy.
> But try and stick with one command for what you are wanting.
> Using 3 different ones, or using the same one repeatedly makes them slower to respond to you.


I welcome advice and thank you.
I'd also recommend that people video themselves when they are training, or have someone take a video. It's much easier to watch a video and see what was not done correctly and see what is working.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

I wasn't trying to say he needs work but he clearly has drive to hunt. He's ready for some purposeful yard training. Get a pigeon on a string and start teaching him woah. Get a woah board and perhaps a friend to help and you'll be shooting over your dog in no time.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

No its ok he does need work. I have had him to a few NAVHDA training sessions where we used pigeons, whoa boards, starter pistols. I just need to be setup better at my house.


----------

